# Pex fitting increases



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

In my area pex fittings have doubled or tripled in cost because of the new no lead law. Has every state gone to this new standard. Has anyone had success buying on line.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Our price here in Idaho has gone up as well.
Has anyone tried the plastic pex fittings ?
Their a lot less expensive, but I just cant get myself to use them.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I use the plastic wirsbo fittings they seem pretty decent except if your doing a two fittings close you can crack the othet side. I did use the black plastic in my house but they have only been in a year so no real test yet.

Prices may be going down some gold, copper and the other metals took a big hit in prices yesterday.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*black wirsbo fittings*

the black plastic fittings work great..
we have used them for at least 6 years with 
no issues...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I've used the plastic from Wirsbo for years with zero issues...My rep told me they were guaranteed to .........Minus 40*. Can't say that about brass or copper.


----------



## whitey (Mar 17, 2011)

Those new "no lead" fittings solder kinda weird as well, doesn't flow as fast as the older "leaded" fittings. I've used the plastic fittings on potable water with no issues but I couldn't bring myself to use the plastic fittings on heat though.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

****** said:


> Those new "no lead" fittings solder kinda weird as well, doesn't flow as fast as the older "leaded" fittings. I've used the plastic fittings on potable water with no issues but I couldn't bring myself to use the plastic fittings on heat though.


Try it you'll like it...the heat won't bother them.


----------



## Hack (Oct 2, 2011)

the black plastic ones work well i've done several houses in them...


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I use the 'plastic' aka GRP fittings all the time, never had an issue with them


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I use wirsbo ep black plastic fittings up to 1-1/2" pipe, for over six years, never a problem. I only use wirsbo brass fittings to transition to copper, brass or galvanized.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Imo. They haven,t been around long enough to have problems.

I use crimp method for pex and won,t be using plastic fittings. There is still to nuch bad blood around from pb plastic fittings.

However i just seen i am paying .78 for 1/2" pex 90 (with lead).
Apparently the orices for them r goin up because when the current stock is gone they won,t b gettin anymore.

I think my plan will b to go to copper fiiting. Just need to biy bulk when cu prices fluctuate down


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

anyone buy from here http://www.pexuniverse.com/


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

beachplumber said:


> Imo. They haven,t been around long enough to have problems.
> 
> I use crimp method for pex and won,t be using plastic fittings. There is still to nuch bad blood around from pb plastic fittings.
> 
> ...


 
what about houses with well water that eat copper, thats a problem here


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

GR EENPLUM said:


> what about houses with well water that eat copper, thats a problem here


thats a dilema, I have only come across this situation once here about 5 yrs ago. The co. i worked for then repiped in cpvc. We didn't have any plastic pex fittings aound here then. I think i would probably still go with cpvc, before plastic pex fittings.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

beachplumber said:


> Imo. They haven,t been around long enough to have problems.
> 
> I use crimp method for pex and won,t be using plastic fittings. There is still to nuch bad blood around from pb plastic fittings.
> 
> ...


But you know on Wirsbo the rings are plastic and not crimped, so in the case of Wirsbo they're all good. :thumbsup:

I've used a few plastic fittings on Zurn, but I use the SS rings, no issues so far.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't seen enough wirsbo to have an opinion on it. The extent of my experience with it is on PZ and one mock up the local fergies had.

However, any plastic fitting or pipe for that matter makes me nervous. The pb fittings break when they are stressed, cpvc becomes brittle with age, i've seen bent pex supplies get pinholes ( especially the clear crap).

stressed plastic with hot and cold temperatures just seems to the next great thing for my retirment fund. 

my 2 cents


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Plastic pex fittings for years no problems. If you are worried about strength, try beating a few up with a hammer. Those PB fitting aren't made of the same material as pex, like apples and oranges. No comparison. The brass one do seem to corrode over time, not the plastic.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I've installed probably thousands of plastic Viega and Uponor plastic fittings and I've never seen or heard of one failing yet. That being said, I prefer brass when using Viega fittings as the plastic ones just don't "feel" as strong as the Uponor plastic fittings. They are dirt cheap though. I was just looking through the newest Uponor catalog on Tuesday and I believe the EP fittings carry a 30 year warranty.

Edit: Now that I think of it, I have a seen a few plastic Viega fittings crack in sub zero temps(during installation) but they were stressed by tight bends in the pex. I think as long as nothing is forced together you won't have any problems.


----------



## cyrious (Sep 22, 2011)

*plastic pex ftgs*

A well company turned me on to the plastic fittings. Havent had a problem yet. With well water they are a must. Very acidtic water. Eats right through the brass. Not that much cheaper though.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cyrious said:


> A well company turned me on to the plastic fittings. Havent had a problem yet. With well water they are a must. Very acidtic water. Eats right through the brass. Not that much cheaper though.


If the water is that acidic then a acid neautralization system should be installed.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Kinda off topic a little. What would happen if you used Uponor/Wirsbo expansion fitting on PEX-B or PEX-C? I like the Wirsbo system, and use there piping and EP Poly fittings. Never have had a issue with the EP Fittings, and I have been using them for 4-5 years. New homes, remodels, and repairs. Never an issue the stuff works great. 

Lately I have been using the SS Cinch rings on a few jobs and I was getting some issues. Later found out it was not my crimper or the rings, but the brand of fittings(Wolverine Brass). Don't ever buy PEX fittings from them, they are complete crap. 

Anyway, I started to play around with the Wirsbo fittings on PEX-B and PEX-C piping in my garage. They hold up to 50-75 psi (air) with no problem at all. I've expanded the piping with out rings, and they both go back to the original size of the piping before expanding just like PEX-A does. Why can't you use Wirsbo fittings on all PEX? Or can you? Because of all the testing I have done with it, it seems to work just fine with any grade of PEX.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

One word...Warranty!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I understand it voids warranty. I'm just wondering if it will work. It seems to me it does.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Not all PEX can be expanded...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Would think that, but have you ever put it to the test? Probably 4 years ago or so my boss at the time supplied the house with 3/4" blue Veiga PEX and thought it was Wirsbo. Installed a 3/4" Wirsbo ball valve. We didn't check it tell after the house was pressured up. It didn't leak and as far as I know it's still holding strong today.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It depends on the process used to crosslink the polyethylene...
PEX A can be expanded...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I know all about the process of manufacturing PEX. This is taken from Wikipedia.

PEX-A (PE-Xa, PEXa)PEX-A is produced by the peroxide (Engel) method. This method performs "hot" cross-linking, above the crystal melting point. However, the process takes slightly longer than the other two methods as the polymer has to be kept at high temperature and pressure for long periods during the extrusion process. The cross-linked bonds are between carbon atoms. 

PEX-B (PE-Xb, PEXb)The silane method, also called the "moisture cure" method, results in PEX-B. In this method, cross-linking is performed in a secondary post-extrusion process, producing cross-links between a cross-linking agent. The process is accelerated with heat and moisture. The cross-linked bonds are formed through silanol condensation between two grafted vinyltrimethoxysilane (VTMS) units, connecting the polyethylene chains with C-C-Si-O-Si-C-C bridges. After installation, PEX-B have the same properties as PEX-A. PEX-C (PE-Xc, PEXc)

PEX-C is produced through electron beam processing, in a "cold" cross-linking process (below the crystal melting point). It provides less uniform, lower-degree cross-linking than the Engel method, especially at tube diameters over one inch (2.5 cm). When the process is not controlled properly, the outer layer of the tube may become brittle. However, it is the cleanest, most environmentally friendly method of the three, since it does not involve other chemicals and uses only high-energy electrons to split the carbon-hydrogen bonds and facilitate cross-linking.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I was told by a rep (don't remember the company) that the brass pex fittings have had more failures than the black plastic fittings, and this is because they use cheap brass to keep the price down.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

I was told by a rep (don't remember the company) that the brass pex fittings have had more failures than the black plastic fittings, and this is because they use cheap brass to keep the price down.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rob the plumber said:


> I was told by a rep (don't remember the company) that the brass pex fittings have had more failures than the black plastic fittings, and this is because they use cheap brass to keep the price down.


 
he wasent selling plastic fittings was he? :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rob the plumber said:


> I was told by a rep (don't remember the company) that the brass pex fittings have had more failures than the black plastic fittings, and this is because they use cheap brass to keep the price down.


 
I was told by a rep ( dont remember the co ) that plastic fittings had more failures, because plastic is cheap :blink:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

They sold both actually. It was a rep at a backflow certification class.


----------

